# Re



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm having trouble getting into the Switcrafters Web-site. Is anyone else haing problems or is the problem at my end?


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Tried it here, no luck.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

They are back up.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I called Bruce last night. 
He was out of town. 
Called his service, they were down, but working on it. 
Looks like it worked.


----------



## Brendan (Jan 12, 2008)

Jobs right. I checked this morning & he's back. Thanks all.


----------

